# at what age is a young bird ready for training



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

at what age is a young bird ready to be released out to fly around the loft


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

As soon as you know that when you call them, with whatever method you use, they know what it means and will come back into the loft. I feel like by the time they are 30 days old, you should be training them to trap. At least a week of trap, eat, trap, eat.........repetition, 10 days is better, then you can start letting them out of the loft to explore. If you don't have a way of getting them back inside when YOU want them to come back, you've got trouble. Been there, done that.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with everything lovebirds says, I let them out in the morning for three days, then I start loft flying in the afternoon 30 min before the sun goes down
they land and go right in the loft. they know what time of day it is works for me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It all the training and that they have mastered the basics. Make sure they are ALL flying well before their first release, too.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

budice7575 said:


> at what age is a young bird ready to be released out to fly around the loft


 I agree with what has been said, but my question is *what kind *of training might you be asking about ?

Hand feeding is considered by many as part of the training, as is handling. Then there is trap training, around the loft training, road training, etc.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If it is hand feeding and handling then I start as soon as the feathers break their quills at about 25 or 26 days. Usually the day after I wean them so 26 days.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

In case you have not seen these, here are two other threads on the subject of YB training. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7449


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8046


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

mr warren in regards to your question im trying to find out how old do they have to be to turn lose out of the pen ..i dont want to do it to soon because im scared they might fly away and not come back but i dont want to do it to late either i was just wanting to know at what age should i turn them lose to fly around the loft


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I actually put my Ybs out in the settling cage as soon as they can fly to a perch. Once they trap through the bobs with no hesitation I will release them. I have trained 3 so far and had no problems. They don't fly well at that age and don't even try to fly off. They more or less fly from perch to perch so to speak. (Loft to the house and vice versa)

I have one older one who will try to get them in the air but they know they aren't ready and will fly to the landing board and trap for some feed.


----------

